# R33 RB20 DE Information Please...



## Tim 27 (Nov 12, 2009)

Apologies if I have put this in the wrong place, but this is my first post on this forum.
A car has recently come up for sale locally, and am thinking of purchasing it.

It is a dark grey 1998 R33 with the RB20DE Neo engine.
It has a factory GT badge on the back.

Despite searching both the net and this forum, details and any information on this car seems to be hard to come by.
Am I right in saying it is only around 150bhp?
It isn't helped by the fact that Go Compare etc seem to think it is an S14 Silvia from the number plate...
I was also surprised that despite being 43 with full no claims and six points, the best quote my current insurers Adrian Flux could come up with was £1038.00 fully comp with protected no claims.
My current car, a 200bhp heavily modified Celica costs £390.00.
Am I looking at a mismatch of a car, or something very rare here due to it being underpowered etc?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Tim


----------



## Tim 27 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bump: One of you experts must know a little about this car? 
Pleeeaaase! 
Oh, and Sky have just come back with a much more reasonable quote of £550.00.


----------

